# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Пьянство

## microbe

Не могу бросить пить. Вот не знаю как бросить пить, кодироваться не вариант.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня почти напился, ну а что больше делать, приложения и игры на Android надоело ляпать на java, а NDK C/C++ кроме модулей ничего нет. Люблю C++14 особенно когда классы стали std::move/std::forward иль раньше постоянно делал swap.

----------


## microbe

Люблю дождь и грозу, ибо родился в дождь.

----------


## microbe

Помню как Perl познавал, сплошь регулярки, а функциональное программирование Erlang, F#, Haskell ну может ещё Scala вообще фуфло. C/C++  и ASM наверное лучше что может быть, ну для ентерпрайз Java2 EE и C# пойдёт. Многие сейчас начинающие программеры познают Python, js, PHP, по сути порог в программирование стал низким из-за не до языков.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня напился, уже третий день пьяный. Пьянство мой враг.

----------


## microbe

Фигню написал...

----------


## microbe

4-ый день, неужели в запой пошёл.

----------


## microbe

Пятый день уже. Апатия накрывает очень сильно. 
__asm nop
__asm xor rax, rax

----------


## microbe

Не-е я не каждый день, где-то через 5-7 дней пью.

----------


## microbe

Ну вот снова на веселе. Вернулся в программирование на своём любимом C/C++.

----------


## microbe

Много алкоголя взял, такое ощущение лучше не работать чтобы не пить.

----------


## microbe

Снова улетел.
mov ebx, 10h
mov edx, 25h
or ebx, edx
test ebx, 35h
jz exit
...

----------


## microbe

Алгоритм Дейкстра на графах, а для двумерной матрицы самое-то. Алгоритм кратчайшего пути A* для двумерной матрицы лучше. Алгоритм Беллмана-Форда...

----------


## microbe

Балдею и просвета не видно. Время уносит мечты туда откуда нет пути назад.

----------


## Mai7

Кстати, не пробовал поиграть в рп? Это текстовая ролевая игра. Нет, это не гарантия, что ты бросишь из-за этих игр пить, но иногда отдохнуть от реальности можно.

----------


## microbe

Mai7, я игры уже семь лет как не играю. Попросту надоели ещё в детстве.

----------


## microbe

Я в прошлом разработчик 2d-3d игр, небольших.

----------


## Mai7

> Mai7, я игры уже семь лет как не играю. Попросту надоели ещё в детстве.


 А эти не совсем обычные игры. Там только печатать надо и общаться со-игроками. Ну, как угодно.

----------


## microbe

Я наверное становлюсь алкоголиком, время между запоем всё сокращается с каждым годом. Иногда думаю что такого в этаноле? Просто мозг точнее лимбическая система увязла в этаноле и требует очередной подпитки.

----------


## Mai7

> Я наверное становлюсь алкоголиком, время между запоем всё сокращается с каждым годом. Иногда думаю что такого в этаноле? Просто мозг точнее лимбическая система увязла в этаноле и требует очередной подпитки.


 Не пробовал к врачам обращаться?

----------


## microbe

Зачем к врачам, ибо для меня врач - это девушки)

----------


## Mai7

А эти девушки знают, что у тебя некая зависимость?

----------


## microbe

Конечно не знают, я тусуюсь во основном балдой. Я в пьяном состояние юморист и девушкам это нравится, ну и на рожу и тело норм выгляжу.

----------


## Mai7

> Конечно не знают, я тусуюсь во основном балдой. Я в пьяном состояние юморист и девушкам это нравится, ну и на рожу и тело норм выгляжу.


 И чем эти девушки помогают? Веселят? 
Ты же хочешь избавиться от этой зависимости?
Сначала избавь себя от них, а потом к адекватным врачам обратись, если есть там такие, конечно.

----------


## microbe

Алкоголь мне нравится, я не за что не буду избавляться от этанола. Девушек много не бывает)))

----------


## Mai7

> Алкоголь мне нравится, я не за что не буду избавляться от этанола. Девушек много не бывает)))


 
Да ну тебя. Я уже почувствовала себя психологом и спасителем мира.
Это надо же так обломать человека.))

----------


## microbe

А мне нравятся спасители мира и психологи. Была тут раньше qwe, часто читал её. На самом деле психология сложная, ибо выявить аутизм без эмпатии очень сложно.

----------


## Mai7

> А мне нравятся спасители мира и психологи. Была тут раньше qwe, часто читал её. На самом деле психология сложная, ибо выявить аутизм без эмпатии очень сложно.


 Помню её. Но не помню, что она писала в темах. Тогда я не читала умные вещи умных людей. Ну, зато часто ругалась.))

----------


## microbe

Алкоголь это яд. Я начал пить с 23-ёх лет, лучше бы не начинал.

----------


## Mai7

> Алкоголь это яд. Я начал пить с 23-ёх лет, лучше бы не начинал.


 А говоришь, что не хочешь избавляться от алкоголя.

----------


## microbe

Ну это я говорю для молодых которые думают что это средство от депрессии.

----------


## Mai7

> Ну это я говорю для молодых которые думают что это средство от депрессии.


 А это и есть средство от депрессии, но потом возникает ещё одна "депрессия", которая хуже этой депрессии.

----------


## microbe

Всё правильно говоришь, ибо с похмелья возникает апатия! Я сам борюсь с этой проблемой и апатией, может быть одиночество это изъян.

----------


## Mai7

> Всё правильно говоришь, ибо с похмелья возникает апатия! Я сам борюсь с этой проблемой и апатией, может быть одиночество это изъян.


 Я вообще не пью, поэтому особо в этом не разбираюсь. Но плохо, когда человек полностью меняется после принятия алкоголя. В этом случае, думаю, что вообще не стоит пить.

----------


## microbe

Правильно говоришь, не стоит пить! Ну а кто остановит это? Этанол проник в мой мозг, с другой стороны у меня нет детей.

----------


## Mai7

Никто не остановит, если сам этого не захочешь сильно.)

----------


## microbe

Ради девушки моей жизни в полне смог остановиться)

----------


## Mai7

Тогда ищи любовь своей жизни.

----------


## microbe

Трудно искать)

----------


## microbe

Любовь трудно найти, ибо многие параметры могут не подойти!

----------


## microbe

Опять пью и конца этому не видно.

----------


## microbe

Что такое уровень хлама? Пишу всякую фигню. Тот же ассемблер это мнемоника,а нужен хардкор нули и единицы - без 16-ичного представления!

----------


## June



----------


## 4ёрный

Microbe, это тоже было. Ручная прошивка ПЗУ. Адрес - тумблерами, данные - тумблерами... Романтика))))) А перфокарты? Я их тоже помню. В универе когда-то бомбили кафедру вт. ЭВМ на транзисторах мп42 с ОЗУ на феррите. Жесть!

----------


## microbe

Это жесть -  не спорю. С другой стороны на низком уровне почти сложно и вообще невозможно реализовать RB-Tree, AVL-Tree, 2-3 Tree и т.д. на С/С++ в полне возможно. Так что Денис Ритчи правильно что создал язык С. Кен Томпсон не туда пошёл. Лучше С/С++ нет пока ничего лучшего, а rust пока сырой. Биномиальная и Фибоначчиева куча - это просто? А что такое B-Tree? Можете мне показать класс, на другом ЯП, но не Python, ибо это интерпретатор. Хэш-таблица сюда не входит ибо амортизированный анализ есть в этом бытие!

----------


## microbe

Что лучше случайное дерево поиска(Random Tree) или расширенное дерево поиска(Splay Tree)? Одинаковы плохи, ибо не сбалансированные!

----------


## microbe

Наверное брошу пить, вообще надоело это состояние, борешься со сном и т.д. Почему-то сейчас такие мысли возникают раньше такого не было, в последнее  время ЗОЖ начинает интересовать - ибо я в прошлом спортом увлекался.

----------


## microbe

Трудно бросить пить, но ничего буду пробовать!

----------


## microbe

Денис Ритчи(создатель С) и Бьёрн Страуструп(создатель C++), первый уже умер, знаю что ЯП это инструмент, но C/C++  это чудо! Я люблю ASM синтаксис intel, но в нём я ограничен в плане структур данных и сложных алгоритмов, ибо Никлаус Вирт прав на этот счёт. И надо помнить слова Фреда Брукса(главный разработчик OS/360)..,

----------


## microbe

Напился снова, 10-дней продержался и снова напился, могу позволить ибо семьи нет. Ибо я не могу выбрать свою судьбу!

----------


## Wasted

Бля, чувак, если ещё можешь связно писать, то ты не напился.

----------


## jeri

> Бля, чувак, если ещё можешь связно писать, то ты не напился.


 а если минут 10 уходит на редактирование предложения из 5 слов?

----------


## Unity

> Напился снова, 10-дней продержался и снова напился, могу позволить ибо семьи нет. Ибо я не могу выбрать свою судьбу!


 С точки зрения великих учений Востока - наша "личность" fake. Внутри нас - нету никого, никакого "я", кое бы что-либо "решало" или "выбирало курс" в Океане Жизни. Всё - просто происходит, простая причинность. Нас - _не существует_. Есть только иллюзия - бытия некого объекта, коий мы обозначаем простым звуком "я". 
Таким образом, как же Симулякр может "принимать решениея"? Это невозможно. Кошмар продолжается. 
Это очень важно понять. 
Нами движет боль - ну и инстинктивное/встроенное устремление избежать её. Любыми доступными методами, традиционными ну и незаконными - любою ценою. Мы - это "моторы" во системе Жизни, принцип действия которых основан на нашем вечном Сопротивлении - тому, что творится внутри нас ну и в окружающей среде. Полно же "вращаться"!
Если копнуть глубже, даже наша боль - не истина в последней инстанции. 
Но постигнуть это можно, только приложив усилия, только заглянув в себя. Только отринув иллюзии. Только лишь поправ "картинку" Себя, только сбросив цепи с собственного естества.

----------


## Wasted

> а если минут 10 уходит на редактирование предложения из 5 слов?


 Тогда напился, согласен.

----------


## Стриж

Привет всем. Я тоже бухаю уж который год, уже даже не испытывая кайфа. Просто гасну от каждой рюмки больше и больше, пока не отключусь. Почему стремлюсь к этому?
Все стало пустым. И синька - пустое. Работаю, плачу коммуналку, покупаю жрачку, шмотки... Играю в хорошего парня.
Унылая круговерть.

----------


## Wasted

Аналогично. Решил бросить пить.

----------


## Стриж

"Про вечность и про тлен оставим разговор,
В потоке мыслей я почувствовал затор.
Что может заменить вино в часы веселья?
Мгновенно перед ним стихает всякий спор."
Омар Хайям.

Я тоже думаю бросить. И читаю этот форум уж несколько дней. Нахожу многое, что совпадает с моими взглядами.

----------


## microbe

Ну вот почему, снова стал пить. 3-месяца шибко вообще не пил и тут снова начал, ну кроме пивка светлого)

----------


## Wasted

> Ну вот почему, снова стал пить. 3-месяца шибко вообще не пил и тут снова начал, ну кроме пивка светлого)


 

Эххх.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Безопасных доз алкоголя не существует! Больше мне добавить нечего...

----------


## microbe

> Бля, чувак, если ещё можешь связно писать, то ты не напился.


 Я же программист, часто балдой программирую ибо концентрация! Как-то балдой писал AVL-TREE пришлось трезвым переписывать)

----------


## Wasted

> Я же программист, часто балдой программирую ибо концентрация! Как-то балдой писал AVL-TREE пришлось трезвым переписывать)


 
Это называется режим автопилота)))

----------


## microbe

На счёт автопилота согласен, по сути условный рефлекс! Шутка.

----------


## microbe

Ничего себе за бухал. В роде есть проек, а думаешь сделаешь. Ха-ха...

----------


## Wasted

> Ничего себе за бухал. В роде есть проек, а думаешь сделаешь. Ха-ха...


 Бгг.
Пока не поздно, пиши что болеешь.

----------


## microbe

Пить или не пить, если настроение паршивое то пью, но как всегда настроение(

----------


## Wasted

> Пить или не пить, если настроение паршивое то пью, но как всегда настроение(


 
Настроение уйти в новогодний запой прямо сейчас.

----------


## microbe

Пытаешься забыть алкоголь но не получается, как настроение нет - то сразу выпиваю!

----------


## Wasted

> Пытаешься забыть алкоголь но не получается, как настроение нет - то сразу выпиваю!


 
Я вчера тоже употребил, хоть и зарекался. Такой стресс получил на работе. Но сейчас трезвый.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня накидался, а что больше надо?

----------


## microbe

Отмечаю старый новый год, накидался по самое не могу.

----------


## microbe

Выпил опять, завис на на аллокаторе для двухсвязанного списка, чтобы было без фрагментации и не более O(log n). Реализовал имплементацию skip list, для _MT самое-то. std::map(RB-Tree) не в ту кассу. Напился и пишу что есть в голове, ха-ха, ха)))

----------


## microbe

Лучше не пить, всё таки реализовал за O(1), благо куски памяти эквивалентны. Аллокатор для односвязных и двусвязных списков, двоичных деревьев поиска bstree, avl-tree, RB-Tree, random-tree, splay-tree,2-3 tree и т.п. Но для Биномиальной кучи в вполне сойдёт, даже для хэш-таблицы с цепочками и для deque. 
p.s. снова напился, думаю что-то надо сделать с XOR-list.

----------


## Wasted

Microbe, ты так продуктивно пьешь, что мне тоже захотелось научиться))

----------


## microbe

Пытаюсь бросить пить, на счёт курение прогресс ~ одна пачка на 4-5 дней, а было пачка на день. Сейчас пью не так часто, вообще зимой и летом шибко не пью, а вот осенью и весной закладываю частенько.

----------


## Unity

Зачем же Вам, столь талантливой и разумной душе, эти вещества, омрачающие "оптику" нашего сознания, затуманивающие думы, травящие тело?..
Зачем принимать их опять и опять?
Зачем уходить во мрак - посредством подобной "глушилки"?
Что Вы сим "выигрываете"?..
Чего жаждете добиться - чего этакого "нового", чего не достигли десять или пятьдесят бутылок назад?..
Ладно, ясно, когда к алкоголю мчатся существа с IQ в районе полусотни, но вот Вы...
Зачем??? По какой причине?!

----------


## microbe

Unity, это информация, а что это и другое кажется не важным когда некоторые базовые инстинкты не удовлетворяются. Изучить текущее течение не сложно, по сравнению синтезировать что-то новое.

----------


## Unity

Может тогда стоит просто наплевать на эти инстинкты - программы, что просто используют всех нас, низводя к _скотине_, что идёт на поводу к некоторой "цели"?

----------


## tempo

microbe, ведь известно, что завязавшим алкоголикам вообще пить нельзя.

----------


## Wasted

> Зачем же Вам, столь талантливой и разумной душе, эти вещества, омрачающие "оптику" нашего сознания, затуманивающие думы, травящие тело?..
> Зачем принимать их опять и опять?
> Зачем уходить во мрак - посредством подобной "глушилки"?
> Что Вы сим "выигрываете"?..
> Чего жаждете добиться - чего этакого "нового", чего не достигли десять или пятьдесят бутылок назад?..
> Ладно, ясно, когда к алкоголю мчатся существа с IQ в районе полусотни, но вот Вы...
> Зачем??? По какой причине?!


 
Вы же сами об этом рассуждаете в своих пространных посланиях. Притормозить карусель мятущихся мыслей, остановить холостой выбег сознания, выключить программу Матрицы, которая делает нас жертвенным мясом. IQ тут ни при чем, пьют как дворники, так и академики. Да, это более простой и лёгкий путь, чем медитация и самосознание, посему к нему и прибегают столь многие, ведь помимо интеллекта нужна и сила воли, и решимость, и действенность, и желание бороться с собственной ленью.

----------


## microbe

Пью не так сильно, на уровне хлама последний раз был год назад.

----------


## microbe

Что-то сегодня настроение нормальное, неужели снова выпил? Благо начал пить в 23-года, а некоторые друзья в 18-19 лет начинали бухать как итог сейчас некоторых откапывали - хотя имеют семью и детей. Я вообще шибко не пью до запоя не разу! Не люблю уровень хлама, потому-что оперативную память сбоит без консолидации в долговременную память, отсюда провалы как при синдроме Корсакова.
p.s. бывает уровней хлама 1-3 раза в год, не более!

----------


## microbe

В запое не разу не был, а зачем? Максимум пил 3-дня и то два года назад, а сейчас дня хватает!!!

----------


## microbe

Тут опять или снова накидался, что-то мозг уже не варит, тут на С99/С11 проект валяю, правда сейчас не до этого.

----------


## microbe

Всё - мозг не варит, стал туп как пробка! Просто отупел до само не могу.

----------


## Wasted

> Всё - мозг не варит, стал туп как пробка! Просто отупел до само не могу.


 Мало горючего взял.

----------


## microbe

Если есть уровень не бытия? То есть где нет времени вообще!  Абсолютный нуль и другие нет-то, а может быть и то.  Короче мало горючего)))

----------


## Unity

По преподобному Хокингу, за горизонтом событий чёрной дыры - времени не существует и понятие "пространства" также разом вдруг теряет какой-либо смысл.

----------


## microbe

Понятно, читал Хокинга гипотезы или "теории" раньше. С другой стороны лучше изучать молекулярную биологию, биохимию, генетику и т.д. Я имею ввиду что лучше лечить колясчников, восстановливать конечности, церебральный паралич, диабет, рак, сердечно-сосудистые заболевания и т.п. Понятно что горизонт событий у чёрной дыры, важен или нет? Мозг должен познать мозг!

----------


## Unity

Если изучить официальные бюджеты ряда мировых держав - то что мы увидим? Львиная доля средств на протяжении всей их истории уходит на... войну, военные программы, изобретение новых средств истребления ближних своих. 
И "крупицы со стола" падают учёным, ещё меньше медикам. 
Ведь больные - залог прибыли для фармакологических корпораций. Если всех вдруг вылечить - кто будет ходить в аптеки?
Государствам _выгодны_ хронически больные граждане - снижение срока жизни, снижение поголовья популяций, постоянный доход от производства плацебо-"лекарств" - поддерживается постоянный уровень страдания в массах. 
Зачем что-то изменять в существующей системе?
И мозг изучается больше маркетологами - с целью "впарить" человечеству очередную порцию ненужных вещей, сотовых, автомобилей и тому подобного. 
Колесо потребления - не может остановиться.

----------


## Отжитый

Извините, а почему для вас кодироваться не  вариант?  Вам просто  вольют  в  тело  определённый препарат.  Расчёт  на то, что  инстинкт  выживания  не позволит вам  напиться.  Метод, конечно, незамысловатый, варварский.  Но это всё, что есть. 

Поработить  самого себя, сыграть  на чувстве  самосохранения.

----------


## Wasted

> Алкоголь канешно депрессант, но психика же не может перманентно мучиться. Быстрее довел себя до пика хуевости, быстрее отдохнул. Как по мне это лучше размеренного легкого страдания.


 
Да, в этом есть своя правда. Сразу протащился, потом пострадал, отошёл — и жизнь какое-то время в радость.

----------


## Отжитый

> Зачем ему вообще бросать пить?


 Он  хочет.  Если  не  полностью  исключить алкоголь, то  сильно  поубавить  его  употребление.   

Просто  бывают  люди, которым  алкоголь  начинает  мешать  выходить на работу и тому  подобное.  

Я  хорошо  знаю какой  это  соблазн, как алкоголь  умеет  ласкать  сознание. Может  быть, этому  человеку  нужно  ввести препарат на  год.  Ничего  постыдного  в этом  нет. Примут  очень вежливо.  Стоимость, кажется,  в  пределах  трёх-четырёх  тысяч.

А потом можно  снова  осторожно начинать. Можно  ввести  препарат и на пол-года. После  того  как его  введут, капнут  на язык  всего  одну  каплю  спирта. Вас потрясёт, вы получите  представление  о том, что будет, если  сделаете  хотя бы глоток.

----------


## microbe

*Отжитый*, да я уже как год по убавил литраж алкоголя. Так выпиваю немного, не до уровня хлама! Просто иногда надоедает алкоголь оттого что сонный и туманный, без ясности достаёт до лампочки.

----------


## microbe

Неужели снова выпил? Маленько выпил, тут надо надо модуль набросать, вот как стараешься не угодить в квадратичную сложность O(n^2), с другой стороны оптимизировать придётся до O(n log n)? Преждевременная оптимизация зло! Но тут надо, благо по фантастике было бы O(1), да хотя бы O(log(n))...

----------

